# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Blauwe teennagel

## Eeljan

hallo, ik heb een vraag. Mijn man heeft al sinds juni een blauwe teennagel. En het vreemde is dat hij wel groeit aan de bovenkant, er komt dus gewoon een wit randje, maar de nagel blijft helemaal blauw. Normaal groeit de nagel omhoog maar dat doet deze niet. Wat is hier de oorzaak van?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Eeljan,

Ik heb dit zelf niet meegemaakt maar vond de volgende informatie, misschien dat het u verder kan helpen?!:

*Blauwe nagel*
*Diagnose*
De nagel gaat blauw / zwart verkleuren. Het is een bloeding van het nagelbed waarbij bloed tussen nagelbed en nagel zit. Het begint meestal aan de basis en is vaak pijnlijk. Ook het gewricht kan pijnlijk zijn. Later kan de nagel gaan loslaten.
*Oorzaak*
Dit kan zijn ontstaan door beknelling, klap of stoot, te kleine schoenen of door te lange nagels.
*Behandeling*
Het beste is als men direct hulp zoekt meteen na het ontstaan van de bloeding, liefst binnen 15 minuten. De verzorger boort op de plaats van de blauwe plek een gaatje in de nagel zodat het bloed er uit kan lopen. Een andere methoden is: met een verhitte paperclip een gaatje schroeien. Als handvat voor de paperclip is een kurk geschikt. Dit om te voorkomen dat er brandblaren, aan de vingers, als extra probleem bij komen. Doordat het bloed weg kan vermindert de druk en de pijn en de nagel blijft meestal behouden. Als het niet mogelijk is geweest om meteen deze behandeling toe te passen, kunt u het beste de nagel goed in de gaten houden en extra goede hygiënemaatregelen toe te passen. Als de nagel loslaat
wees dan voorzichtig met het uit en aandoen van kousen om te voorkomen dat de nagel er afgetrokken wordt. Dit geeft een grotere kans op infectie en nagelbedbeschadiging.
*Preventie*
· Zorg voor korte teennagels
· Zorg voor ruimzittend schoeisel
· Vermijd zoveel als mogelijk stoten van de teen
*Training*
Als voorheen, eventueel met beschermende aanpassingen.
_(Bron; blessure-aanwijzer.nl)_

*Blauwe nagel (subunguaal hematoom):* 
Te krappe schoenen waardoor de tenen tegen de binnenkant van de schoenen aanstoten, sporten met snelle, korte bewegingen (zoals squash of voetballen), beknelling, een klap of stoot, te lange nagels, het naar beneden lopen van een heuvel, er kunnen veel oorzaken zijn waardoor een blauwe nagel kan ontstaan. In ieder geval ontstaat een blauwe nagel door een bloeding van het nagelbed. In deze situatie heeft een externe factor de nagel van kleur veranderd. Zit er eenmaal bloed onder de nagel dat niet weg kan, dan komt de nagel onder druk te staan. Deze veroorzaakt pijn. De nagel zal blauw of zelfs zwart verkleuren.
Na het ontstaan van de bloeding onder de nagel kunt u het beste de nagel binnen 20 minuten laten behandelen door uw huisarts of pedicure. Beiden maken een gaatje in de nagel zodat het niet-gestolde bloed weg kan stromen. De druk op de nagel neemt af en de pijn wordt gelijk minder. Eventueel kunt u zelf met een verhitte paperclip of naald een gaatje in de nagel schroeien. Als het bloed eruit is kunt u de teen schoonmaken met jodium, alcohol of sterilon en verbinden. Lukt dit niet dan dient u de nagel goed in de gaten te houden.
Een blauwe nagel kunt u soms beter laten behandelen door een pedicure, de nagel herstelt namelijk niet altijd vanzelf. Is de nagel erg blauw dan is de nagel flink beschadigd, onder de nagel zal na verloop van tijd een nieuwe nagel gaan groeien. Wanneer alles goed gaat zal de oude nagel vanzelf loslaten. Het gevaar dreigt dat de nieuwe nagel tijdens het groeien niet altijd de ruimte krijgt van de oude nagel om op een normale manier uit te groeien, hierdoor kan de vorm van de nieuwe nagel nadelig beïnvloed worden en deze kan zelfs misvormd uitgroeien. Om die reden is het beter bij de minste twijfel een pedicure te raadplegen, zij of hij kan u helpen bij het begeleiden van de nieuwe nagel. 
_(Bron; pedicuresalondevoetstap.nl)_

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=454 hier staan ook ervaringen.

Zoals u kunt lezen kunnen er verschillende oorzaken zijn van een blauwe teennagel en kan het zijn dat de nieuwe nagel raar groeit doordat de oude nagel in de weg zit. 
Ik weet niet precies hoe het eruit ziet, maar bij twijfel of ongerustheid zou ik zeker een huisarts of een pedicure erna laten kijken.
Hopelijk komt het goed!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Nanana

Ik heb twee keer een blauwe teennagel gehad: één keer vanwege een knellende schoen (had het niet door) en een keer omdat ik er een broodplank op had laten vallen (auw). Beide keren heb ik dus niet een gaatje er in gemaakt (eerste keer had ik het niet door, de tweede keer had ik zo´n pijn dat een spijker door mijn nagels tikken niet echt mijn eerste gedachte was). Beide keren groeide de nagel wel, maar bleef de blauwe plek.
De eerste keer ben ik na een eng verhaal (dat mijn nagel er uit getrokken zou moeten worden) voetenbadjes met groene zeep en soda gaan nemen en na een tijdje groeide het blauwe eruit. De tweede keer ben ik dat ook gaan doen en dat hielp ook. Het gekke bij de tweede keer was wel wat toen het er bijna uitgegroeid was en ik een keer in bad zat, er opeens opgegroogd bloed tussen twee lagen nagel uitkwam en mijn nagel toen ook begon af te breken. Gelukkig had ik toen al bijna een hele nieuwe nagel.

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee , dit heb ik ook, al sinds vorig jaar , ik weet zelf niet meer hoe dat kwam wss ergens tegen aangestoten ofzo, maar sindsdien zonder dat ik het eerst in de gaten had heb ik een blauwe nagel, en het is echt een heel tijdje helemaal blauw, maar later word het gewoon weer minder en gewoon afknippen hoor, deed ik ook altijd, maar nu is het bijna weg bij mn rechter voet had ik m ook zag ik ,maar die is een stuk minder, en is ook al bijna weg.. Dus wees niet bang het heeft tijd nodig maar, het gaat weg. 

Liefs
Ilona

----------

